# Question for common plants



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got a giant hygro, dwarf hygro, java fern and an amazon sword.

The LFS girl said I can take clippings from the giant hygro and plant them. *1*.Does any one know if the same can be done for the dwarf hygro and amazon sword? *2*.When the Java fern begins to spread over the rock I tied it to, can I take clippings from it and use them as well?

They are all planted in gravel - wasn't planning on having real plants when I first set up the tank - but I use a good plant fertilizer for them.

*3*. When you clip to plant, I'm assuming you clip the leaf as far down on the stem as possible, and then plant it.... it will grow roots correct?

Thanks for any input'.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

You dont take clippings from either the swords or java fern adult plant. Swords will throw out runners, once these develop roots they can be cut from the runner and planted. Java fern will grow pups from the mature leaves, again, once they have roots you gently remove them from the parent leaves.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stem plants you can top off.The java fern will grow daughters from a spore on the leaves.You can clip the rhizome to propagate it that way too.








I circled a baby plant growing from the leaf.Once its big enough and has some roots,gently rub it off the mother leaf and attach it to a rock or whatever you want.I highly advise though if its buried,to at least unbury the rhizome or it will end up dying.The rhizome needs light and water movement to live.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello holly. Not familiar with the Hygro. My Amazon Swords have done the best when I've planted and left them alone to grow. These are pretty inexpensive, so when I've wanted more, it was easier to buy new ones. These aren't a fast grower and not one of my favs.

The Java fern shouldn't be planted in the substrate. It will do much better if you attach it to something porous like lava rock or drift or bogwood with sewing thread. 

B


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With hygro just cut the stem to the height that you want it and plant the cutting. Its one of the easiest plants to propagate.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Holly,Your cat keeps looking at me.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Holly,Your cat keeps looking at me.


Lol! That's one of my cat's, Kenya. I love that pic, but yeah, it can be a little disconcerting with her big yellow eyes staring at you!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shes beautiful.When May looks at me,its not so sweet like,especially when shes hungry.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha! She's in the bowl like, "Fill it! I'm hungry!" She's too cute! Kenya's brother is black and white, (you wouldn't even know they were from the same litter. It surprises the vet every time).


----------

